# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Flitzepipe (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Biete euch die RDA an 


Also viel spass damit


----------



## marco5655 (24. Juni 2013)

Wie wird das dann ablaufen würde gerne dich wieder werben.


----------



## Flitzepipe (26. Juni 2013)

weiter Rolle der Auferstehung vorhanden ,einfach melden wenn ihr sie braucht


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

mache hhier ,mal keinen thead auf.

biete _*2*_ rolle der auferstehung. man muss "mir" seine id geben ( zum adden im battlenetwork). man bekommt nen gratis lvltrans zum jeweiligen server (80), ein mount und einiges mehr ep. ( sry war grad ausm stehgreif)

Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 - zeitlich begrenztes Angebot

 	KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf Ihren Realm und zu Ihrer Fraktion oder
#



Kostenlose Erweiterung zu Cataclysm - zeitlich begrenztes Angebot

 	7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit (mehr hier)


----------

